# Aggresive male sunset wag platy



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have a mature adult sunset wag platy that is very aggressive. i had two females for him but he killed them both. I also added a male swordtail and a female swordtail and now the platy is chasing the female and the male had been injured and is now in the nursing tank.
I need to know what to do with him and how should i treat this pest.
Thanx for the help and effort
Mike


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try to do a 4 to 1 ratio, female to male. He is trying to mate with them.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

do males platys acutally mate with female swordtails??


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I had the same problem when I first had platies. Like Chris said, add some more females. I did this and the problem went away.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

sry i meant swordtail
i never knew that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and do swordtail mails do the same?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup, swords and platies will mate with each other.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow does the male swordtail need four females as well?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Neither of them "need" it, but I would say it is suggested, as oft times the male will sex the female to death. If your swords are fine, then just leave them be.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

wat do you mean if they're fine? Condition wise or health wise because they are not health wise


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have the same thing happening but with a molly. Where can I go buy fish and ask for Females? Maybe one of the smaller specialty shops? Can you ask this at the big boy places or you can only pick tanks?

Warren


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If the fish you are buying doesn't say "no picking" (usually for feeders) you should be able to request females or males. Whether or not the LFS knows how to sex them is a different story.

Menagerie should be able to fix you up though.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> wat do you mean if they're fine? Condition wise or health wise because they are not health wise


If they aren't killing each other and getting along fine, no problem. If the male is making life a living hell for your female, time to get some more females.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

usually you can go to big als and pick. I always choose males and females. But i never had a male platy chase a female sword. And what if i don't have enogh room then wat happenes because i have one small platy about a year old maybe 8 months who is also chasing the female!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the male sword is being harrassed by both of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well i ahve no more room my tank is packed and in my 10 gallon i'm thinking of getting 2 german blue rams. And right now I have 2 gouramis healing in there.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> well i ahve no more room my tank is packed and in my 10 gallon i'm thinking of getting 2 german blue rams. And right now I have 2 gouramis healing in there.


I'd suggest returning the platies/swords then and get the fish you want.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> well i ahve no more room my tank is packed and in my 10 gallon i'm thinking of getting 2 german blue rams. And right now I have 2 gouramis healing in there.


I wouldn't think a 10g tank is enough room for two rams. Some might disagree, but a 20g tank is the minimum I would use for a pair.

As for your space problems, if you don't have enough room to properly keep certain fish I would suggest trying to trade them in at a LFS or trying to give them away to a friend or someone on the forums here.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well here who wants a mature male sunset wag platy i'm willing to trade for any kind of fish preferable not guppies but at the same time if anyone has a male sword then i will prolly take that. because the male platy killed my sword and it lived for like a day and a half


----------

